# New Sheriff In Town



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

It has been a while since I posted anything but I'm still making figures.

BnEHW RR (Bob & Elaine's Hollow Wallet RR) is expanding west. 

Having started a western town I had to hire a sheriff.











Meet Sheriff Shorty!!![/b]










Bob


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great figure, Bob! Love the saloon, too.

Matt


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a dangerous town, when the sheriff has to take a break with a rifle at the ready


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Great looking figure! I like the building front too.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Support your local sheriff.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

He needs some bad guys to keep an eye on...or citizens to intimidate...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you make his winchester?


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

The building is stick built pressure treated pine from the Smith Pond Junction series. 
The plan is to complete the scene with a Jail break in progress around the back while the Sheriff is in the front. The prisoner will be tying a rope to the barred windows while an accomplice waits with the other end of the rope tied to the horse. 

Yes, I did make the double barreled shotgun. I used brass rod for the barrels and shaped the stock from a scale 2 X 4 using a dremmel tool. 

Bob


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Real nice work Bob! He looks as if he is suspecting/hearing something. 
What did you use to sculpt the figure from? (Fimo clay or Magic sculpt or something).


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Readers Digest answer - Sculpy products. 
The unabridged detailed answer - 
I am a product of the Chris Walas methods as presented in the classes featured at the top of figures and Accessories Forum. I was fortunate to be around when Chris first presented these and held a Monday night chat room class. The only real change I have made is in the type of Sculpy that I use. I believe this is a new Sculpy product since Chris introduce the classes. A Hallmarrk Keepsake Christmas ornament artist introduced me to Super Sculpy Firm mixed with regular Super Sculpy. It is about 75% Firm and 25% regular. This produces a light grey color which makes it easy to see and the firm attributes hold detail well without rolling at the edges. I believe it is only available in the larger blocks which run about $14 or $15 each. Prior to this mixture I used the Premo Sculpy because it is much tougher (less brittle) than the standard Sculpy. It is available in the small blocls ($2.50 or so) as well as the larger blocks. 

If you are interested in sculpting figures I suggest looking at these classes as a first step. 

Bob


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed answer Bob! 


I'll have to try Super Sculpy (and the 75/25 mix you use) once. I normally use Fimo (because that's the brand available in my LHS) and it is brittle, I guess like the standard Sculpy. I also once tried Andrea Sculp (2 part epoxy sticks) that are used in military modelling a lot (but it smells very chemical).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like premo. Michael's and Hobby Lobby both carry it. I haven't tried Bob's recipe.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a great looking figure! Lots of character!


----------

